# تحديد مقياس الرسم في الاوتوكاد



## ASHIK (25 يونيو 2009)

لتحديد مقياس الرسم هناك عدة طرق


يجب فهم أن الأوتوكاد يرسم بالوحدات وعندما نصل الى مرحلة الطباعة نحدد المقياس، أي أن الأوتوكاد لا يرى متر أو إنش أو أي شيء عند الرسم بل وحدة Unit.
يسأل الأوتوكاد عند الطباعة أي المرحلة الأخيرة عندما يطلب تحديد قيمة Unit كم تساوي من mm على الورق كي نحصل على المقاس المطلوب وكل مرة نعطي قيمة مختلفة نحصل على مقياس رسم مختلف على الورق.
الطريقة الأولى والأكثر استعمالاً خاصة في الرسم المعماري والطريقة الثانية والتي تعتبر أكثر حرفية والتي تستعمل في المخططات التنفيذية. 
 
*الطريقة الأولى:*
وهي عندما نرسم بشكل تكون الوحدة تساوي متر واحد (1Unit = 1m)
يعني عندما نريد رسم متر في الأوتوكاد نعطيه القيمة1Unit. مثال لرسم حائط بسماكة 15cm نكتب في الأوتوكاد 0.15 وهي قيمة 15 cm من 1 متر.
وبهذه الحالة تكون المعادلة 1Unit = 1m=1000mm
أي إننا عندما نريد طباعة المخطط في المقياس الذي نريد علينا إن نعطي قيمة لكل 1Unit بما يساوي mm على ورقة الطباعة.
مثال عندما نريد طباعة مخطط بمقاس 1:50
يكون طول 3 m في الرسم (3Unit في رسم الأوتوكاد) يساوي 6 cm (60mm) على المخطط الورق
هذا يعني أن كل 20mm على المخطط الورق يساوي 1Unit في رسم الأوتوكاد
إذا في أمر الطباعة نعطي قيمة كل 20mm يساويها 1Unit.

مثال ثاني عندما نريد طباعة بمقياس 1:100
يكون طول 3 m في الرسم (3Unit في رسم الأوتوكاد) يساوي 3 cm (30mm) على المخطط الورق
هذا يعني أن كل 10mm على المخطط الورق يساوي 1Unit في رسم الأوتوكاد
إذا في أمر الطباعة نعطي قيمة كل 10mm يساويها 1Unit.

من ملاحظة النسب نجد
أن 20mm في المثال الأول هي ناتج قسمة العدد 1000/50 (50 هي مقياس الرسم)
أن 10mm في المثال الثاني هي ناتج قسمة العدد 1000/100(100 هي مقياس الرسم)

وبناءا على هذه المعادلة نستنتج العلاقة بين
1Unit = 1m=1000mm
نستطيع معرفة القيمة ال mm للمقياس المطلوب مقابل كل 1Unit
بوضع ناتج قسمة 1000/مقياس الرسم المطلوب.

كما يمكن ملاحظة ان ناتج القسمة يصغر كلما كان مقياس الرسم اكبر( عندما يكون مقياس الرسم 1/2000 الرقم الناتج يكون محصلة 1000/2000 أي يساوي 0.5mm مما يشير إلى صغر المخطط على الورق.

ملاحظة مهمة 
الرقم 1000 هو يعتمد على مبدأ الرسم فإذا رسمنا مثلاً على مبدأ أن كل 1m يساوي 10 Unit
عندها المعادلة تصبح 1Unit = 0.1m=100mm
وبناءا على هذه المعادلة نستطيع معرفة القيمة ال mm للمقياس المطلوب مقابل كل 1Unit بوضع ناتج قسمة 100/مقياس الرسم المطلوب.


*الطريقة الثانية:*
وهي عندما نرسم بشكل تكون الوحدة تساوي mm واحد (1Unit = 1m)
يعني عندما نريد رسم متر في الأوتوكاد نعطيه القيمة 1000Unit. مثال لرسم حائط بسماكة 15cm نكتب في الأوتوكاد 150 وهي قيمة 15 cm من 1 متر.
وبهذه الحالة تكون المعادلة 1Unit = 0.001m=1mm
في هذه الحالة نستطيع أن نستخدم ما يسمى Layout وهي خاصية نستطيع من خلالها أن نفتح ما يشبه النافذة على الرسم في الأوتوكاد أو أكثر من نافذة وكل نافذة نستطيع أن نضبطها بقياس مختلفة وهذه ميزة ممتازة.
وعند الطباعة نعطي قيمة 1mm مقابل 1Unit والأوتوكاد يأخذ مقياس النافذة ويستعمله للطباعة بحيث تكون ناتج الطباعة يعتمد على مقياس الرسم الذي خصص لكل نافذة على حدة.
وهنا ندخل إلى استعمال القوالب الخاصة بالمشاريع والتي تشكل الإطار(الفريم) لكل الخرائط بحيث نضع اسم المشروع والمقاول والاستشاري معلومات عن المخطط .....الخ 

ملاحظة هامة:
في حال استعمال Layout يكون القالب أو الإطار موجود في منطقة Layout إضافة إلى النوافذ أما باقي الرسم فهو موجود في منطقة الرسم (Model).
لتقريب الفكرة تصور انك تنظر من داخل غرفة عبر النافذة فإنك ترى الستائر وزجاج النافذة وتستطيع أن تلمسها أو تفتح الستائر مثلاً (تمثل النافذة والستائر القالب أو الإطار) أما ما تراه من النافذة من شجرة بعيدة صغيرة (مقاس صغير) أو عصفور على السور (مقياس كبير) ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تلمس الشجرة أو العصفور.
يمكن الانتقال من حيز القالب (Layout) إلى حيز الرسم (Model) متى تشاء وبعدة طرق نأتي لشرحها لاحقاً إن شاء الله.
أتمنى أن أكون قد أوصلت الفكرة وعذراً على الإطالة.


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## hng2000 (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على الشرح
لكن ممكن توضح أكتر كيف أحصل في ال Layout عندما أرسم بكذا viewport و بمقاييس رسم مختلفة ؟
يعني فيه رسمة بمقياس رسم 1:100 و تفصيلة بمقياس رسم 1:10 كله في لوحة A1 و ال 1m = 1Unit في ال model


----------



## ابوهشوم (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (4 يوليو 2009)

viewport و بمقاييس رسم مختلفة من قائمة view كيف احدد مقياس الرسم؟


----------



## kamel26690 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم هذا ماكنت ابحث عليه منذ فترة طويلة*​


----------



## أنشائي (22 أغسطس 2009)

*كيفية العمل بمقياس رسم معين بالأتوكاد*

الى الأخوه الأعزاء الرجاء الأطلاع على الملف المرفق لعله يفيدكم وتحياتي ...


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

كرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات
مهندس / محمد حامد السقطي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الموهند (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوان كم يكون مقياس الرسم في اللاد عند حساب الكميات


----------



## ali992 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## صقر العايد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng: issa (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHIK (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحديد مقياس الرسم لكل viewport*

يمكن تحديد مقياس الرسم لل viewport بطريقتين

1. نختار view port ثم نذهبالخصائص ( properties ) ثم نقوم باختيار مقياس الرسم الذي نريد من الخصائص.
misc ------> Standard scale عبر اختيار مقياس من المقاييس الموجودة
او
misc ------> custom scale عبر كتابة مقياس الرسم الذي نريد مثال نكتب 1/15

2. او يمكن الدخول الى داخل viewport عبر نقرتين داخله 
واستعمال الامر
zoom -----> scale ------>nxp

مثال

zoom -----> scale ------> 1/100xp


بعدها نخرج من viewport عبر نقرتين خارجه


----------



## ASHIK (2 سبتمبر 2009)

* يمكن تحديد مقياس الرسم لل viewport بطريقتين

1. نختار view port ثم نذهبالخصائص ( properties ) ثم نقوم باختيار مقياس الرسم الذي نريد من الخصائص.
misc ------> Standard scale عبر اختيار مقياس من المقاييس الموجودة
او
misc ------> custom scale عبر كتابة مقياس الرسم الذي نريد مثال نكتب 1/15

2. او يمكن الدخول الى داخل viewport عبر نقرتين داخله 
واستعمال الامر
zoom -----> scale ------>nxp

مثال

zoom -----> scale ------> 1/100xp


بعدها نخرج من viewport عبر نقرتين خارجه*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافيه على المعلومات القيمه والمفيده


----------



## نجم مدنى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

تسليم على مجهودك

مشكور


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## مهندس_باسم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر ليك اخى الكريم على المعلومات الطيبة وبالتوفيق لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ماهرحسن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أنور العبدلي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وشكراً على جهودك الطيبة​*


----------



## abedodeh (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*عمل bublish للاوتوكاد 2008*

اخواني الاعزاء عندي مجموعة مقاطع عرضية كثيرة لها نفس مقياس الرسم ومطلوب طباعتها على ورق A3 
بالاوتوكاد 2002 كانت الامور سهلة باستخدام امر bublish sheet 
المشكلة في الاوتوكاد 2008 يوجد الامر bublish لكنه معقد رجاء لمن عندة معلومات عن هذا الامر الا يبخل بها علينا وشكرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور...


----------



## draftsman1 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ جزيلاً على الجهود الاكثر من رائعه ونرجوا منكم دائماً المزيد 
 اخوكم رسام اتوكاد ابحث عن المزيد من العلم والتعلم
 :20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا اخي الكريم ,,,,,مجهود رائع


----------



## mohamedengeng (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور و أيضا يوجد أمر أسمه mvsetup لكي تتحكم في الveiw port كل على حده


----------



## أريـــــام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
علي المعلومات القيم


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .........


----------



## othman.eng (30 يناير 2010)

شكررررررررررررره للمعلومات الجيدة


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيراً على الشرح*


----------



## husbancad (9 مارس 2010)

اشكركم واشد على ايديكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hany_meselhey (9 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جوجة دانية (21 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hemaxplode (21 مايو 2010)

مشووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

سلمت وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق أبو سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عني خيراً معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## طارق أبو سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عني خيرا معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## حارث البدراني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedazab (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا " جزيلا" وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ميجو هاي واي (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك الناس دوما


----------



## فارسي (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، معلومات قيمة بالفعل.

وأود الإضافة من باب زيادة المعرفة، لأقول:

أخي القارئ، إذا قمت بفتح برنامج أتوكاد، ستظهر لك نافذة بأدوات كثيرة، ومنطقة سوداء حيث يمكنك الرسم والبناء، غير أن هذه المساحة السوداء التي تراها أمامك هي بيئة خاصة في أوتوكاد تدعى بيئة الرسم والتصميم والبناء ( Model) وهنا في هذه البيئة يمكنك رسم وتصميم ما يحلو لك أخي القارئ.
إلا أن وبعد انتهائك من الرسم والتصميم الشيء الذي تعمل عليه، عليك أن تعلم أن هنالك بيئة أخرى تدعى البيئة الورقية ( Paper Space ) وهي البيئة المخصصة للطباعة و أساليب الطباعة.
وهذه البيئة ( Paper Space) الورقية تشمل في داخلها عدد غير محدود من صفحات الطباعة والتخطيط، وهذه الصفحات تدعى Layout ، فبعد انتهائك من التصميم الذي تعمل عليه، يجب الانتقال إلى البيئة المخصصة للطباعة، واستخدام إحدى صفحات الطباعة الموجودة بها.

Layout صفحة التخطيط ، هي الخيار الأمثل للطباعة.
مثال: تخيل أنه لديك جسم ثلاثي البعد وتحتاج إلى طباعته في عدة مشاهد وفي صفحة واحدة، ولو أردنا أن نعقد الأمر قليلاً .... تخيل أن تريد طباعة ذلك الجسم ثلاثي البعد في عدة مشاهد، وكل مشهد بمقياس خاص به.... لا يمكن لهذا الأمر أن يتحقق من داخل بيئة الرسم Model إذ يتوجب علينا استخدام بيئة الطباعة ، وبالتحديد ( واحدة من صفحات بيئة الطباعة ) والتي تسمى Layout .

اعتذر للإطالة 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## أبو حامزة (5 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم هذا ماكنت ابحث عليه 
*


----------



## نضال هديب (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لك


----------



## hafezmohamed (17 أغسطس 2011)

افادكم الله


----------



## كبل (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور
*شكرا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Shawqi (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## freemanghassan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر على أناقة ما قدمت أخي

حياك الله


----------



## علاء المشني (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام حلو...تسلم.


----------



## عزت محروس (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م قاسم محمد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## eyadmm (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور،، *
*واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك،،*​


----------



## salimsalih11 (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء اخي العزيز


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## محمد الفجال (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## engtarq (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## xrpn (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد عبدالله تمام (29 نوفمبر 2014)

محمد حامد محمود قال:


> viewport و بمقاييس رسم مختلفة من قائمة view كيف احدد مقياس الرسم؟


يمكنك تحديد مقاييس رسم مختلفة لل viewports عن طريق تفعيل viewports tool bar بالضغط right click على اي اختصار اعلى الشاشة ثم اختيار قائمة autocad ثم اختيار viewports سيظهر شريط أدوات viewports ويمكن من خلاله التحكم في مقاييس الرسم لكل viewport على حده


----------



## jawaher-eng (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودكم المباركه ​


----------



## ابوليث (29 مارس 2015)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## shams alafag (30 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووورين


----------



## سرمد ناظم (4 يونيو 2015)

ممننين لهذا الشرح الوافي .


----------



## سرمد ناظم (4 يونيو 2015)

ashik قال:


> لتحديد مقياس الرسم هناك عدة طرق
> 
> 
> يجب فهم أن الأوتوكاد يرسم بالوحدات وعندما نصل الى مرحلة الطباعة نحدد المقياس، أي أن الأوتوكاد لا يرى متر أو إنش أو أي شيء عند الرسم بل وحدة unit.
> ...



شكرا للاخ العزيز ashik للشرح الرائع وحفظك الله من كل سوء وبارك الله بعمرك وعافيتك دهرا طويلا ياطيب على الشرح التحفة .


----------



## أبوتقي (4 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (4 يونيو 2015)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا.:28:


----------



## الطاهر الزين (8 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

